# OPNsense, FreeNAS... other great BSD appliances?



## Tom Zillig (Apr 29, 2017)

OPNsense and FreeNAS are impressive - I'm using both.

What other great BSD appliances are out there?

Thanks!


----------



## Purkuapas (Apr 29, 2017)

pfSense and NAS4Free


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2017)

Citrix's Netscaler products are based on FreeBSD. Juniper's JunOS is based on FreeBSD. Older Cisco IOS versions were based on FreeBSD. NetApp has various products based on FreeBSD. These are just some from the top of my head.


----------

